
Ask HN: What notes do you keep if not a student or a writer? - soheyl
There has been a recent spike in HN discussions on the best tool for taking notes, as well as different note-taking methodologies. And I agree that there are good reasons to do so if you are preparing for an exam or writing a book on civil war (or a blog post comparing two JS frameworks). But for the rest of you, what notes do you keep?<p>I mean if I&#x27;m learning something new, let&#x27;s say type embedding in Go, and I need to refer to it later, 1 - in most cases accessing it via a Google search is much faster than referring to my notes, 2- in 6 months, probably someone has written a better explanation for it, which probably will rank higher in Google results, and 3- in 5 years, it probably is obsolete anyway.<p>More fundamental types of knowledge are not going to expire, but the first two reasons are still there.<p>I see the need for a more temporary note-taking, say what actions the team is going to take after this meeting, but I think that is not what most people on HN mean when they talk about keeping notes.<p>So my question is: what are the topics for your notes, especially in the context of retaining knowledge for the long term?<p>Much appreciated!
======
badrchoubai
Lately, I've been using GitHub Wiki pages to keep notes on random topics I
find interesting. Books I read, articles that I want to refer back to, a weird
mathematical equation that helped me solve a problem, etc...

~~~
soheyl
So your notes on books for example, are they more like a collection of
highlights, or like an essay summarizing or reviewing it?

~~~
badrchoubai
It depends on the book, and subject matter. I might turn notes on The DevOps
Handbook into more of a technical format but a book like The Lean Startup
might have just Chapter titles with bullet points. I don’t think I’d use it to
review books though.

------
tkainrad
I feel like this depends a lot on yor tasks and use cases.

For example, if you have a blog, or if your professional role includes a lot
of writing, you can benefit a lot from notes. Usually, when I start a blog
post, I go through my notes on the topic and when I am done with that, my post
is halfway finished.

I have a post about knowledge management that has a section specifically about
when to take notes:

[https://tkainrad.dev/posts/managing-my-personal-knowledge-
ba...](https://tkainrad.dev/posts/managing-my-personal-knowledge-base/#when-
to-take-notes)

~~~
soheyl
Interesting post. As I said, I see the use case if you have a blog. Your case
for "Capturing information from audio sources" makes a lot of sense too,
something that I hadn't thought about.

------
satvikpendem
I write daily, through a Markdown file for each day. The sections include:

\- Dreams: recording dreams to enhance lucid dreaming

\- Notes: daily notes about what I'm thinking

\- Plan: nested todo list of what I need to do today

\- Next: what I need to do tomorrow or later. This is copied into the next
day's Plan section, so tasks roll over if not done

\- Research: things I want to research. I write them down here so I don't
waste time if I think of something interesting and want to follow up later.

